# Graham Hancock



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Author Graham Hancock, who has written outstanding books on The Ark of the Covenant, and pre-ice age civilizations, among other things has a new one coming out. It's called SUPERNATURAL. 
You're reading this on a paranormal forum. You must be into the idea that there is "something more" out there. If you've never read any thing that Hancock has put out, go to the book store, damnit. 
Check him out at www.grahamhancock.com


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Interesting site. However, I must admit some slight amusement upon seeing the non-flash intro with it's mystical symbols. I almost expected to see *The Cappelle Show's* very own Negrodamus somewhere on the site.


----------

